# x1900xt temp question



## ElAguila (Apr 15, 2006)

I noticed on the .25 beta 14 version with my x190xt card there is a temp, amperage, fan speed, temp, and another temp. I know that the bottom temps are my gpu and gpu environment. Is the top temp the temperature of the power mosfets?


----------



## trog100 (Apr 17, 2006)

try puttting your hand on them.. carefull u dont burn your fingers.. the cards toast out of the box.. 70 odd c looks okay in atitooll but burning your hand on the card kinda tells a different story.. he he he

trog


----------

